# Upgading from 26W UVB200 compacts to Arcadia 24W D3+ 12%UVB T5 TUBES , BATTEN ADVICE



## kingofnobbys (May 28, 2016)

I already have 80W Arcadia MVBs in the enclosures' warm zones. (1.22mL x 0.6mW x 0.45mT enclosures).

I'm upgrading my beardies enclosures from using 26W UVB200 compacts in Nanohoods (mounted from under the ceiling) to Arcadia 24W D3+ 12%UVB T5 tubes.
The Arcadia T5 tubes are 550mm long and I can't find a similar length prewired batten that's rated at 24W, need to be about 610 -620mm long and I plan to make a metal reflector to go behind the Arcadia tubes. 


Beacon sell as batten that is the right length but rated at 14W for a T5 HO tube : http://www.beaconlighting.com.au/linea-undershelf-fluorescent-in-white-1.html 
, their similar wattage batten (21W) is 900mm long. I'd rather not pay through the nose for a Zoomed or Arcadia T5 fixture if I can avoid this.

Question1 : Is the 14W batten (605mm long) or similar suitable for the Arcadia T5 24W 12%UVB tube ? 

Question2 : Will I just need a higher W starter for the batten .


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 29, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> I already have 80W Arcadia MVBs in the enclosures' warm zones. (1.22mL x 0.6mW x 0.45mT enclosures).
> 
> I'm upgrading my beardies enclosures from using 26W UVB200 compacts in Nanohoods (mounted from under the ceiling) to Arcadia 24W D3+ 12%UVB T5 tubes.
> The Arcadia T5 tubes are 550mm long and I can't find a similar length prewired batten that's rated at 24W, need to be about 610 -620mm long and I plan to make a metal reflector to go behind the Arcadia tubes.
> ...



Q1You need a high output fixture
Q2 You need a high output ballast and not starter
Below are some that would work

https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/t5-lighting-fixture.html
https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/zoo-med-t5-reflector.html
https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/fish-tank-t5-lights.html


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 2, 2016)

Still looking , found this http://www.osram.com/media/resource/hires/334499/mounting-instruction-aqualine.pdf , they have a ballast that is the right length for a Arcadia 24W T5 12%UVB tube , unfortunately it's not plug-n-play and I'd have to wire it up or call in a sparky to do so.

Anyone used these with their T5 24W 10% and 12% tubes ?


----------

